# WINDY Jville reds



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

keeper....


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

> I on the other hand, I have never lost so many fish in one day. I hooked and fought over 10 LARGE reds and lost everyone by the yak.



Hook set problem? Were they breaking the leader? 

Nice picks though. Jax is a great place to fish. So many places to go.


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

wow, for such a dinky little trout it sure pull's hard.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

keeper X2


----------



## pitpok (Jan 29, 2008)

I dont know what I was doing wrong.... With the dirty water in Jville I dont even bother with a leader... I guess I was not one my "hook setting" game on today. Courtney was on her A game though...


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2008)

> keeper....


X3 [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

KeepHer!


----------



## thresher (Dec 18, 2006)

Very pretty. Keeper fer shure. You guys ever try fishing down here in St Augustine? Great yak fishing over here (Guana river comes to mind)!


----------



## pitpok (Jan 29, 2008)

Oh ya...I fish St. Aug quite often. Do you live in the near by area?


----------



## thresher (Dec 18, 2006)

Sure do. I live at 312 and Old Moultrie. Right by the 312 bridge. Thinking about getting a yak and since I manage the boaters world the prices aren't too bad. Just bought a bike, so disposable income is a little light right now. But yeah, I am very excited about fishing the area down low in a yak. It looks very feeshy.


----------

